# Bottom bracket



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

So Trek uses a bb90 which seems to be exclusive, not threaded. Do they have the issues like the PF style? I am really likeing the Domane 5.2, but after reading some posts, I am unsure about Treks BB.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I have never had an issue with the bb on my Madone (2010). Even if I did, the bearing set costs about $20.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

We have never had to do more than any regular maintence. On my madone 5.2 I changed them 1 time in 2 years. Same on my wife's madone. My new domane has been fine. I would not worry about it at all. Get the bike and enjoy it.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Over the past few years, I've seen a few Treks in my stand (20 year mechanic working in a Trek shop,) with "oversized" BB shells. These are slightly out of spec and, while not a common issue, can lead to creaking under heavy loads. Real World Cycling has specific BB sets to deal with this issue. OVERSIZED HT2 STEEL BEARING KITS FOR TREK BB90 AND BB95

Los


----------

